

Rubber duck debugging - napolux
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging

======
ColinDabritz
This is an excellent approach. More generally, verbalizing and discussing your
process passes it through your language centers, and forces you to get
specific. Your ideas may be much more vague than you realize, or perhaps you
could use a 'fresh' perspective by thinking about them in verbal terms.

This has helped me in many contexts, including software development and
strategy gaming.

------
Goopplesoft
Not to be that guy but:
[https://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/0/rubber%20duck](https://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/0/rubber%20duck)

~~~
noir_lord
Definitely been that guy: [http://xkcd.com/1053/](http://xkcd.com/1053/)

------
rullelito
We use this at my work, except with humans instead of rubber ducks.

------
marcelocamanho
One good aspect of using a human as rubber duck is that you help share
knowledge - plus the human could actually have some ideas based on your own
problems too.

------
Elhana
How often can this link be posted on HN? :) There is at least one link every
year and three times in last 6 month (this is 4th).

------
ubercow
A fellow Ruby Rogues listener?

~~~
jipiboily
That would explain why it's getting on HN today...for the nth time :)

